# Evaporust follow up?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

I used  evaporust on some chrome rims and afterwards I got what i believe is flash rust on the exposed metal. Should I remove the new rust and polish the whole thing with a good car polish or is there a better product for treating the chrome and bare metal after evaporust? Thanks for any info


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 30, 2021)

You need to wax after because you basically just created spots of bare metal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> You need to wax after because you basically just created spots of bare metal.




The same mothers car wax I use on  the paint?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 30, 2021)

Yup. As long as it says you can use it of chrome too. If not I'm sure they make a special one for wheels.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 30, 2021)

Mothers chrome polish and bronze wool works good


----------



## Ernbar (May 29, 2021)

I wiped on boiled linseed oil removing most then let it sit overnight to cure and works at keeping rust away.


----------



## bloo (May 29, 2021)

Anywhere there was rust before the clean surface has a bazillion tiny nooks and crannies. The surface area is huge compared to what it was before the first time the part ever rusted. There is more steel exposed to oxygen, a lot more. It is just begging to rust. You have to do something when it comes out of the dip. Pick your poison, but whatever you use do it right away.


----------

